# Aug 1, 2020 Quarantine



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published July 31, 2020 9:35am
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/749293/metro-manila-to-remain-under-gcq-duterte-says/story/?just_in


----------

